# Slide out rack in a Lang 48?



## atcnick (Jul 31, 2011)

Has anyone done it?  How do you like it?  How much clearance do you have between the bottom and top rack?   Post pictures if you can,

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 30, 2011)

You might want to email Ben also to see if he'd recommend how to do it too.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 31, 2011)

If you don't already own the smoker, according to their site it's a no cost option. If you do already own it, Pops is right, just email Ben Lang and ask him about it. I'm sure he'd steer you in the right direction.


----------



## old prospector (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't have the slide on my 48, but I do on my 60.... love it. Everyone is right if you need to know call Ben.


----------



## smokey bruin (Jun 6, 2014)

How about a slide out rack on a Okie Joe? Anybody ever try it?


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 6, 2014)

2 pieces of angle iron, and a couple of anti tip pieces welded on the top...

Not on a Lang, but it is a RF pit...













New Pics 2012 046.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Jun 6, 2014


----------



## smokey bruin (Jun 6, 2014)

Awesome! thanks for the advise and pic, I have been wanting to do this


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 6, 2014)

Anytime, yep, I love my slide outs..I used 1 1/2 x 1/4 angle, but I think you could get away with 1 x 1/4.


----------

